# Hardwarebeschleunigung der Soundkarte unter Win 7



## GISchuh (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Community

 seit ein paar Tagen haben ich Windows 7 und schon das erste Problem. Um einige alte Spiele spielen zu können war es schon unter Windows Xp nötig die Hardwarebeschleunigung der Soundkarte auszuschalten da ansonsten die Dialoge sowie Musiken nicht richtig oder gar nicht dargestellt werden konnten. 

 Hat jm eine Ahnung wo ich die Hardwarebeschleunigung unter Win 7 deaktiviere ? 

 Wäre euch sehr verbunden & Danke im vorraus.

 Salut GISchuh


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2010)

ich find das nirgends, kann sein, dass es nicht mehr geht. wo wurd das denn früher eingestellt?


----------



## GISchuh (2. Januar 2010)

Also früher [d.h. unter Xp] konnte man einfach bei "Ausführen" "dxdiag" eingeben und im Directx-Diagnoseprogramm die Einstellungen für Hardwarebeschleunigung vornehmen.

 Unter Win 7 ist leider im DxDiag kein Regler zum ein-/ausschalten der Hardwarebeschleunigung der Soundkarte mehr vorhanden.


----------

